# المغناطيسية الأرضية تدبير الهي



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






المجال المغنطيسي للأرض أكبر من الأرض بكثير ولولا هذه الميزة لانعدمت الحياة على ظهر الأرض، هذا المجال نعمة عظمى ولكننا غافلون عنها لنتأمل هذه الحقائق العلمية ونتأمل الإشارات القرآنية الرائعة....
 
المغناطيسية الأرضية تدبير الهي .... محكم!؟ قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها. فإذا طلعت فرآها الناس أمنوا أجمعون فذلك حين (لا ينفع نفساً إيمانها لم تكن أمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيراً) " البخاري: 6025" 


المغناطيسية ما هي؟ 

المغناطيسية: ظاهرة فيزيائية، بدت على بعض الصخور.. في جذبها لمادة الحديد. فلو أخذ من الصخرة المغناطيسية قطعة، وشذبت على شكل إصبع مثلا، ثم علقت بخيط من وسطها، تعليقا حرا، لاتجه إلى ناحية الشمال والجنوب الجغرافيين.. تقريبا. ولو أخذنا مسمارا من الحديد، و أمررنا عليه ذلك الحجر عدة مرات باتجاه واحد، لصار مغناطيسا، وسمي بالصناعي. ويصير المسار، أو مثله، ومن في حكمة، مغناطيسا إذا لف عليه سلك نحاسي معزول، وأجري به تيار كهربائي. تلك معلومات مما يتعلمه الطالب في مرحلة التعليم العام. وقد استخدم المغناطيس الصناعي في المولدات الكهربائية.. والهاتف والراديو والمسجل.. والتلفاز.. والألعاب الكهربائية.. وغير ذلك كثير..، في تطبيقات عملية، هي سمة من سمات الاستفادة من معطيات العلم الحديث. التجربة الأوكرانية الحديثة؟ للأرض قطبان مغنطيسيان يمثلان مغناطيسية القشرة الأرضية. ونقول (القشرة الأرضية)، لأن لباطن الأرض، أيضا، وكما كشفته البحوث الحديثة جداً، مغناطيسية أخرى، منفصلة عن تلك. والقطبان الخارجيان ((والقطب هو نقطة تأثير القوة المغناطيسية)، أحدهما شمالي في جنوب الأرض، والأخر جنوبي في شمال الأرض، وهما لا ينطبقان على القطبين الجغرافيين، بل يفترقان عنهما، وهما أيضا دائما الانتقال والتغير في نقطة تأثيرهما على سطح الأرض!!. وفي بحث في " الفيزياء الفراغية "، قام فريق من العلماء، في مدينة " كييف " عاصمة أوكرانيا، بقيادة البروفسور " نيكولاي كرسينيكوف "، بإجراء تجربة، لدراسة نظرية تفسر دوران الأرض حول محورها. كانت التجربة: أن ملأوا كرة معدنية بالقصدير المذاب، وجعلوها في مجال مغناطيسي تولد من تيار كهربائي، فدارت الكرة حول محورها. وهكذا تأكد الفريق بأن دوران الأرض، إنما هو بسبب من المغناطيسية القادمة مع الإشعاع الشمسي.




​*شكل 1*
 " كما لوحظ، أيضا، إن القطب المغناطيسي للأرض في شمالها، حتى عام 1970، كان يتحرك بسرعة لا تزيد عن عشرة كيلو مترات في العام. وقد زادت هذه السرعة لتصل إلى أربعين كيلو مترا في السنة أخيرا ً. وفي العام 2001 م، انزاح هذا القطب (200)كيلو مترا مرة واحدة)!؟ وهكذا إذا استمر الانزياح والتغيير، فإنه سيأتي حين من الدهر، سيتبادل القطبان المغناطيسيان للأرض موقعهما (أي يصير الشمالي في شمال الأرض، والجنوبي في جنوب الأرض)، وعندئذ فإن حركة الأرض سوف تنعكس لتصير باتجاه سير عقارب الساعة، وعندئذ سوف تطلع الشمس من مغربها. !! وفي بحث وراء هذا الاستنتاج الذي جاء به استقراء تغير نقط تأثير القطبية المغناطيسية الأرضية، يتبين للباحث (ديمتري بولياكوف)، عندما قابل مسؤول المركز الإسلامي في مدينة كييف أن في الاسلام (حديثا) لرسول الله بطلوع الشمس من مغربها، ذات يوم.. فأعلن الباحث إسلامه، لأن هذه الحقيقة، لا يمكن لبشر أن يعرفها في ذلك الوقت الا أن يعلمه الله ذلك! 

*وكما تعلمون بأنه يمتد لأكثر من 60 ألف كيلو متر في الفضاء، وهو موجود في منطقة تسمى **magnetosphere** وهذا المجال يمنع الكثير من الجزيئات الخطرة المنبعثة من الشمس والتي تحملها الرياح الشمسية ويردها ولا يسمح لها باختراق جو الأرض. *
*ويؤكد العلماء أن الشمس تبث أكثر من ألف مليون كيلو غرام من المواد الخطرة في كل ثانية!! طبعاً جزء من هذه المواد يقترب من الأرض ويتبدد على حدود الغلاف المغنطيسي للأرض، فقد زود الله تعالى هذا الغلاف بقدرة غريبة على صد الهجوم الشمسي الفتاك! هذه الأجسام هي عبارة عن أشعة إلكترونية وأشعة من البروتونات وذرات متأينة من معظم العناصر المعروفة. وتسير بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الصوت تبلغ حتى 800 كيلو متر في الثانية، وعندما تصطدم بالمجال المغنطيسي للأرض يقوم بتخفيض سرعة هذه الجسيمات إلى ما دون سرعة الصوت وإلغاء فعاليتها **شكل 1**.** ولكن جزءاً من هذه الجسيمات يقتر حتى يصل إلى مسافة قريبة من الأرض، ولكن من رحمة الله تعالى بنا أنه يتبدّد أيضاً مشكلاً ظاهرة الشفق القطبي! وهي من أجمل الظواهر الكونية. ويعتبر المجال المغنطيسي للأرض هو الأقوى بين الكواكب ولولا هذه الميزة لاستحالت الحياة على الأرض.*
* من أجمل الظواهر الكونية **الشفق :*
*وهنا يتجلى القسم الإلهي بهذه الظاهرة عندما قال تبارك وتعالى: (**فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ**)** [الانشقاق: 16]. ويقول العلماء إن ظاهرة الشفق عموماً من أجمل الظواهر الكونية وأكثرها خدمة لنا من دون أن نحس بها أو نقدر قيمتها، وهنا يتذكر المؤمن قول الحق تبارك وتعالى ونعمه الغزيرة: (**وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ**) **[النحل: 18]. ولو تأملنا هذه الآية ولماذا ربط الله بين نعمته التي لا تُحصى وبين المغفرة والرحمة، يمكن أن ندرك أننا إذا أردنا أن نحظى برحمة الله ومغفرته، ينبغي علينا أن نشكر نعمة الله تعالى.
*


​تعتبر ظاهرة الشفق القطبي بمثابة تفريغ للطاقة التي تولدها الرياح الشمسية، سبحان الله! حتى الأخطار المحدقة بنا يهيئ الله أسباب إبعادها عنا، ومع ذلك يرينا منظراً بديعاً عسى أن نتفكر فيه. ولو قُدر لهذه الأجسام القادمة من الشمس أن تدخل إلى الأرض لاخترقت أجسادنا وحولتنا إلى جثث متفحمة، ولكن الله تعالى سخر لنا الغلاف الجوي لصد هذه الجسيمات الخطرة، وإبعادها وتفريغ طاقتها على شكل شفق جميل، ألا يستحق هذا الإله الحليم العظيم أن نسبحه فنقول: سبحان الله!


*الطيور ترى المجال المغنطيسي!*
*يقول تعالى: **(**أَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ فِي جَوِّ السَّمَاءِ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا اللَّهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ**)** [النحل: 73]. لقد سخَّر الله لهذه الطيور ما تهتدي به في رحلاتها وهذا ما تخبرنا به الأبحاث العلمية الجديدة.*
*يقول البروفسور **Henrik Mouritsen** أستاذ علم "الأعصاب الحسي" في جامعة أولدن برغ في ألمانيا: تشير الدراسات إلى أن الطيور مزودة بأجهزة خاصة في عيونها تتصل مع خلايا عصبية في الدماغ، تمكنها من رؤية خطوط المجال المغنطيسي للأرض!
*



​لقد زود الله الطيور بأجهزة خاصة في دماغها تستطيع بواسطتها رؤية خطوط المجال المغنطيسي للأرض بلون أزرق، وهذا ما يساعدها على التوجه، طبعاً هذه المراكز موجودة في منطقة الناصية من الدماغ، يقول تعالى: (مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ آَخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ) [هود: 56].


 
*من رحمة الله تعالى أن نعمه لم تقتصر على الإنسان بل تشمل كل كائن حي على الأرض، فقد وجد العلماء أن جميع الحيوانات تستفيد بطريقة أو بأخرى من هذا المجال المغنطيسي للتوجه ومعرفة المكان الذي تهاجر أو تعود إليه، وبالتالي فإن المجال المغنطيسي للأرض هو نعمة بالنسبة للحيوانات أيضاً.*
*نعمة لا تُقدَّر بثمن!*
*تؤكد الدراسات أن المجال المغنطيسي للأرض هو نعمة عظمى لولاه ما كان للحياة أن تنشأ أصلاً على هذا الكوكب، وعندما درس العلماء بقية الكواكب في النظام الشمسي وجدوا أن معظمها لا يملك مجالاً مغنطيسياً فمثلاً كوكب المريخ ليس له مجال مغنطيسي ولذلك ليس محمياً من الرياح الشمسية القاتلة فهي تقترب منه بسهولة ولذلك ترتفع درجة الحرارة على سطحه عدة مئات من الدرجات.
*




صورة لكوكب المريخ وهو الكوكب الأكثر شبهاً بالأرض، وهو يخلو تماماً من الحياة إلا أن العلماء يحاولون اكتشاف نوع من الحياة البدائية على سطحه، ويعتقد بعض العلماء أن المريخ كان ذات يوم قبل بلايين السنوات مغطى بالماء ولكن بسبب عدم وجود أي وسيلة لصد الهجوم الشمسي أدى ذلك لتبخر الماء وتآكل هذا الكوكب بمعدل مئة طن من مادته كل يوم ولا يزال التآكل مستمراً حتى اليوم، حتى أصبح بلا حياة. أخي الكريم: هل تدرك الآن نعمة قوله تعالى: (وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفًا مَحْفُوظًا وَهُمْ عَنْ آَيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُونَ) [الأنبياء: 32]​*
*
*يتغير اتجاه المجال المغنطيسي للأرض باستمرار، فنجد أن الشمال المغنطيسي مثلاً يتحرك بمعدل 15 كيلو متر في السنة (وكالة ناسا)، ويتأرجح ، وخلال آلاف السنين (أو ملايين السنين) يغير اتجاهه، فيصبح في الجنوب بدلاً من الشمال وهكذا. وهذه الظاهرة تؤثر على الكائنات الحية على الأرض وعلى الحياة العامة. وسبب هذا الدوران هو دوران الحديد الموجود في نواة الأرض باستمرار.*
*ويؤكد العلماء أن المجال المغنطيسي للأرض في الماضي كان أقوى كثيراً من اليوم ولا يزال يتناقص باستمرار، وقد يأتي ذلك اليوم حيث ينعدم هذا المجال ويسمح لريح الشمس باختراق غلاف الأرض وملامسة البحار مما يؤدي إلى رفع درجة حرارتها وتفكك الماء إلى هيدروجين وأكسجين وهذا المزيج يعتبر متفجراً وخطيراً، وبعد ذلك تحدث انفجارات عنيفة. وقد نجد في كتاب الله تعالى إشارة رائعة في آيتين يقول تبارك وتعالى في سورة التكوير يحدثنا عن أحداث يوم القيامة: (**وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ سُجِّرَتْ**) **[التكوير: 6] ثم يقول بعد ذلك في السورة التالية: (**وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ فُجِّرَتْ**) **[الانفطار: 3]. ومعنى (**سُجِّرَتْ**) أي ارتفعت درجة حرارتها وأُحميت وسُخِّنت.*
*لنتأمل الليل سكناً*
*إن هذه الحقائق تظهر بوضوح أن الجانب المواجه للشمس يتعرض لحركة عنيفة وتفاعلات قوية بين المجال المغنطيسي والرياح الشمسية، ولكن الجانب المظلم من الأرض نجده ساكناً هادئاً، وهذا ما أشار إليه القرآن في قوله تعالى: (**فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ **وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا** وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ**)** [الأنعام: 96]. *
*وفي هذه الآية إشارة خفية إلى التفاعلات التي تحدث أثناء النهار ويتم بنتيجتها اصطدام الجزئيات المشحونة كهربائياً والقادمة من الشمس باتجاه الأرض وتكسرها كما تتكسر الأمواج على الشاطئ، تأملوا معي قوله تعالى (**فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ**) ألا تلمسوا إشارة إلى نوع من أنواع الحركة والانفلاق!

*





لاحظوا معي كيف أن الله تعالى أحاط كرتنا الأرضية بمجال أكبر منها بكثير يمتد لأكثر من 60 ألف كيلو متر في الفضاء، ويعمل على صد الهجوم الشمسي القاتل، فهل نحس بهذه النعمة التي تقينا شر الشمس، فالشمس مسخرة لعمل محدد، والأرض مسخرة لنا لتقدم الحماية والأمان لنتمكن من الحياة باستقرار على ظهرها، فهل نستشعر معنى قوله تعالى: (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَائِبَيْنِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ * وَآَتَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ) [إبراهيم: 33-34].


*إن الشمس مسخرة لخدمتنا ولكن إذا وصلتنا كل الجزيئات التي تبثها نتيجة التفاعلات النووية التي تحدث فيها سوف نحترق على الفور، ولكن من رحمة الله تعالى بنا أنه خلق عدة طبقات للغلاف الجوي تحيط بالأرض وتحميها من شر الشمس، ولا تسمح إلا بدخول الأشعة المفيدة والضرورية لنا. وكل طبقة من طبقات الغلاف الجوي لها عمل محدد يختلف عن الطبقة التي تليها.*

*فمثلاً هناك طبقة لحجب الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وطبقة أخرى لصد الأشعة الكونية الخطيرة، وهكذا حتى نجد الطبقة الأخيرة وهي الغلاف المغنطيسي والذي جعله الله ذا طبيعة مغنطيسية ليتمكن من حرف مسار الجزيئات المشحونة وإبعادها وضمان عدم وصولها إلى الأرض إلا بالكمية الضئيلة التي لا تؤدي لأي ضرر. أليس هذا ما أشار إليه القرآن في قوله تعالى: (**وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفًا مَحْفُوظًا وَهُمْ عَنْ آَيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُونَ**)** [الأنبياء: 32].*
*إن هذا المجال أيضاً يعمل مثل المرآة العاكسة التي تعكس الرياح الشمسية وترجعها وتبددها في اتجاهات مختلفة، ولذلك أقسم الله تعالى بهذه الظاهرة عندما قال: (**وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الرَّجْعِ**)** [الطارق: 11]. *
​ 



​ لقد زوَّد الله أرضنا بأغلفة عددها سبع طبقات تحيط بالأرض وتحصِّنها من أي خطر، وهذه الطبقات بعضها فوق بعض، وكل طبقة لها عمل محدد، ولولا هذه الطبقات لأصبحت الأرض لا تُطاق، لذلك فإن هذه الأغلفة من نعم الله الكثيرة التي سخرها لنا، يقول تعالى: (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِنْهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ) [الجاثية: 13].
*وهنا نقول لأولئك الذين يردون كل شيء للطبيعة: مَن الذي علَّم الأرض كيف تحمي نفسها بهذا النظام المعقد؟ ومن الذي سخَّر هذه الأغلفة لتحيط بالأرض من كل جانب وتحفظها من خطر الشمس والنجوم والأشعة الصادرة عنها؟ أليس هو الله؟!*

*أمام هذه الحقائق لا نملك إلا أن نقول: سبحان الله! على الرغم من كل هذه النعم إلا أننا نجد من ينكر ويجحد ويكفر، يقول تعالى: (**أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُنِيرٍ**)** [لقمان: 20]. *​ ــــــــــــــــ
- مجلة العربي العلمي. 
 موقع الإعجاز العلمي. ​*www.kaheel7.com*

 يتبع
*ديناميكية نواة كوكب الأرض*


----------



## aidsami (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي العزيز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز بحق ، بارك الله فيك


----------

